# Baja Roosterfish-beach bound-fly help



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

So a couple of buddies and I are making a trip to Baja mid July to try and tackle the illusive Roosterfish on the fly. We know it is a long shot, but as a fly fisherman, it's more about the hunt than anything else. From what I have been reading, they can be extremely picky and you need to have a fly box full of all the baitfish in the area if you want a chance. I have been tying a bunch of sardine patterns but I made my first attempt at a Ballyhoo pattern tonight. Please feel free to critique this pattern as I have a few months to perfect it. Also, any other insight would be awesome. Flies to bring, things to look for, lessons learned, everything helps. 








On a side note, I'm sure we are all praying for constant weather conditions. This hot/cold/rain is driving me crazy!

Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't really have any tips but want to say that I'm jealous as that trip is on my bucket list. And take lots of pictures you can post on here when you get back.

Thanks & good luck.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Yak hair is so much better than that Puglisi material. I'll try and take some pictures of my Roosterfish fly box for you. But order some long olive, white, tan yak hair. Not easy to find, but adds the right bulk and taper to sardina patterns. Also, for the topper, you want that black/copper super-fine flashabou stuff sold by Roots. Also hard to find these days, but adds that right effect to sardina flies. See if I can find a link to it for you.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

flatscat1 said:


> Yak hair is so much better than that Puglisi material. I'll try and take some pictures of my Roosterfish fly box for you. But order some long olive, white, tan yak hair. Not easy to find, but adds the right bulk and taper to sardina patterns. Also, for the topper, you want that black/copper super-fine flashabou stuff sold by Roots. Also hard to find these days, but adds that right effect to sardina flies. See if I can find a link to it for you.


surfyak is going on the trip that I've been PM'ing you about flatscat1..thanks for all your help btw. Below (2/0 tmc600sp) is one of the patterns that I've been tying that sorta sounds like what you're describing? This is all made out of slinky fiber essentially. I need to get some yak hair it sounds like though.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Where in Baja are you heading to?


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Those flies look fine, EP material is about all I use for big flies, to each his own they all work. Check out the film "Running down the man", it's on YouTube , all about Roosters on the fly.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

surfyak said:


> .... I have been tying a bunch of sardine patterns but I made my first attempt at a Ballyhoo pattern tonight. Please feel free to critique this pattern as I have a few months to perfect it. Also, any other insight would be awesome. Flies to bring, things to look for, lessons learned, everything helps.
> 
> ...


Rooster fish on the fly is truly one of the great prizes in fly fishing. In my opinion, it ranks right up there with the Permit as one of the most rewarding fish to catch with the feathers.

Your bally hoo pattern is really very good but may be a little long in body and short in nose. See attached picture of the actual bally hoo we netted last spring in the Sea of Cortez to use as chum.

Sardines were very scarce last year but I understand they are much more numerous this season so advise you to take plenty of sardines flys also.

I fish the Sea of Cortez side for roosters and if you haven't tried that you might want to consider it . I found this video on that fishing FYI:

http://globalflyfisher.com/video/baja-fly-fishing-adventures

If you are interested I'll post up a few pictures of flies that I've used.


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

Here are some other patterns I have been reading about and trying to develop. I still have 3 months to perfect them. I have read your replies and appreciate the input. We will be going to Los Barriles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Sardina Fly*

My version...


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have had the pleasure of setting in on Running mans presentation and he said the most important thing when making flys is to take you kit to tie when you down there b/c to adapt to what they are feeding on. The second is to tie the fly so it swims balanced naturally. He mentioned that flys that swim wonky will not work.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

all those flies look great. make something that casts easy, is plenty shiny, and keep it fairly sparse.

strip it fast so they don't have a lot of time to inspect it...they just react to it. like real fast...put your rod cork in your armpit and strip hand over hand as fast as you can. once you're bit you'll have time to get the rod back in hand and clear the line.

make some that are slightly weighted, some that are heavily weighted, and some that aren't weighted at all. make some that have weed guards on them, and you may want to make some with circles if they'll swim straight.

if you're gonna fish the surf, take a clear intermediate line or a full sink (in case it's real rough) as well as a floater. actually, take all three regardless of the beach or not.

don't drink the water, and wear a rubber. maybe two.


----------

